

Now You Can Jailbreak Your iPhone 4S and iPad 2 - johnpaultitlow
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/jailbreak_ios_5_iphone_4s_ipad_2.php#.TxmuMYub1tk.hackernews

======
edge17
or if you want some more details, in no particular order -

<http://blog.iphone-dev.org/>

<http://pod2g-ios.blogspot.com/>

